# Smoked Cheese for New Years



## alelover (Dec 16, 2012)

Needed some cheese for the holidays and it was a nice cool day out. Perfect for cold smoking some cheese. About 7 pounds.













IMG_3859.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012


















IMG_3860.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






Looks like some good Gouda.













IMG_3862.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






On the rack. Ready to go in the  box.













IMG_3863.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012


















IMG_3864.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






Decided to try the Pitmaster blend pellets. 1st time using them on cheese.













IMG_3865.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






Lit it and let it burn about 10 minutes.













IMG_3866.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






Smoking quite nicely.













IMG_3869.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






72º inside the box.













IMG_3870.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






The finished product.













IMG_3873.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012






Seems to have more color than when I use the dust.













IMG_3876.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks really good, Scott. Nice color.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 17, 2012)

I like the color and the cold smoker box there ya go agian thinking outside the box LOL Looks great


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks folks. I like the cold smoker box too. It really works surprisingly well.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice little setup you made. The cheese looks great! I need to find some gouda to smoke soon now...


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice, I like the color that cheese  took. I need to get out and smoke some cheese.

Robert


----------



## smoothsmoker (Dec 22, 2012)

The cheese look great! Nice work on the box,,,very clever. So you're going to wrap it up for only 1 week?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice!!!!



~Martin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2012)

I really like your cold smoke box! I just found a new use for the 3" tubes our plotter paper comes on!

The Cheese looks great!


----------



## alelover (Dec 23, 2012)

SmoothSmoker said:


> The cheese look great! Nice work on the box,,,very clever. So you're going to wrap it up for only 1 week?


Most of it will stay wrapped much longer. But some people just can't wait.


----------



## alelover (Dec 23, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I really like your cold smoke box! I just found a new use for the 3" tubes our plotter paper comes on!
> 
> The Cheese looks great!


I also use another one of those tubes to extend my smoke stack on my smoker too. Works great.













IMG_3785.jpg



__ alelover
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 23, 2012)

How did you get the smoke to the box? Or did I miss something?


----------



## smoking b (Dec 23, 2012)

SmokeyJ1 said:


> How did you get the smoke to the box? Or did I miss something?


The little box on the left side of the big box is where the AMNPS is...


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Right,I keep forgetting ,still looking for a heat source...


----------



## alelover (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2013)

SmokeyJ1 said:


> Right,I keep forgetting ,still looking for a heat source...


No heat. Just smoke. The magic of the AMNPS.


----------



## bigrub (Jan 13, 2013)

looking good1

BigRub


----------

